# New Sweeper



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Any one here get any new sweepers latley? Looking to get a used one here. Nice sweeper for a great price. I let yall know how it goes.


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

i did i bought a new schwarze 333se $61,000.00 beans


----------

